# Ferry prices



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I know, i know....it has been discussed before, but living in Luxembourg I am looking for cheap ferry prices where the first journey is Calais - Dover and not Dover-Calais. :

It looks like it is not possible to take advantage of any early booking rates, or any other special offers from this side. ???

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I will be travelling in the peak season    

Does anybody have any ideas. I have the paperwork for concessionary chares, but you have to buy 600GBP's worth and you have to have them by 31.12 to be able to take advantage of them.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Stuart,

Eurotunnel.

Cheapist way to do it IMHO is to do a 1 day return ticket booked this side - using Lux address. Then when you get back to blightly book another 1 day return ticket - using UK address. ;D

This equates to about 100 quid (last time I did it). The only downside is you need to be at the Chunnel before midday each time. Easy from Lux - UK side depends where you are travelling from Â :-/

Cheers

Craig

PS: ACL have a travel agency that I normally get the tickets through or you can go on their website.
Never done the ferry companies this way but I hate boats so Eurotunnel is ideal.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Your cheap fuel ;D should off-set the cost of the crossing. ! ! ! 
R-U coming to the UK for a long stay or just the week-end ? How often do U travel. 
Tunnel and Ferries do various un-advertised deals which U can book a 1/3/7 day return. starting either way for not much more than a single.

The company I work for have accounts with most of the lines, and we still get a better deal paying at the port on one of the above options. :-/

Ring the port booking office direct and request a rate for the 3 day return and enquire about the surcharge for upgrading to an open ticket.

Good-luck.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Craig,

I used to that a lot in the past, of course ;D. But I stopped after a friend recently received an invoice from SeaFrance for a one-way ticket, with a covering letter stating that they had noticed he used only half of his 24-hour return ticket and as they had no record of a return being booked, they were charging him the price of a one-way ticket .

R 14N,

we are going to be in England for almost 3 weeks, so none of 1/3/5/7/14 day offers is applicable.

PS when enquiring on the internet about fares Eurotunnel was the most expensive: 330 GBP plus


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I would be interested to know what you find out because when I called all of the companies to try and get a Calais-dover deal I was told that they did not do them in that direction. Found SeaFrance to be the cheapest at about 109 euro for a 72 hour return. Even going Dover-Calais things start getting expensive when you are away for more than 5 days.

Good luck and keep us posted

Antwerpman


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Blimey, not sure that they can get away with that can they?

If you do a similar thing on a plane (again returns are cheaper than singles) and you decide to not use the return what right do they have to say that you only went one way and therefore you should pay a one way fare instead ???

I would have taken great offence at being asked to pay extra - regardless of whether or not I was playing the system :-/

As it is the ferry companies and Eurotunnel are a rip off if you stay for longer than 5 days (as you have discovered).

Good luck with finding a deal and keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Normally I would fly, but as we are taking a bit luggage with us and want to be mobile when we are there we have decided to take the TT.

I have sent e-mails to several of the ferry companies, asking why the special offers are not available to people who live on mainland Europe. If I don't get a satisfactory answer I may just get on the discrimination/european law/freedom of movement bandwagon. ;D See what they say.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Latest update.

I have booked with Hoverspeed/Seacat and got a 50% discount ;D on a return ferry journey for July (Luckily I can already say now when I want to travel in July, so I am 'only' paying 250euros ).

By booking online I was able to take advantage of their SuperPex offer. Unfortunately, it is only available until the day after tomorrow ???, so I fon't really know if it is of any help to anyone else.


----------

